

Google Living in a Dream World - Why Android/GoogleTV/Chrome are Failing - replicatorblog
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/20/google-inception/

======
zeemonkee
Directionless article with numerous trying-hard-to-be-trendy Inception screen
shots and one way over-stretched metaphor.

Is there any reason why this tired rag keeps getting HN posts ? Does anyone
still find it even vaguely interesting or relevant ?

------
pak
MG Seigler: the trollmaster at work. Add this man to your "banned from my
internet" list.

More bare assertions than anything else you will read today.

Best comment from Bamd:

 _The article makes a lot more sense coming from MG if you know that his
original title was "Google is Dead."

Then he realized that quarterly results will be out before too long, which
might make the article look a little silly, remembered some things from
watching Inception again last night, and bam, here we are._

------
wladimir
This reads exactly like the 'why iPhone will fail' articles when it was first
introduced. Apple would have had no idea about the actual world of telecom and
blablabla.

------
bigwally
Android doesn't appear to be failing. We better not let the facts get in the
way of a story.

~~~
nougatmachine
Did you read the story, or just this site's headline?

